# Pretty :)



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Found this online and had to share.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow thats amazing!I wonder if someone could recreate that...make it into a fishtank...that would be cool!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I made my tank background on my printer. Depending on the size of your tank you would only have to crop it to a specific size and then either print it at home or send it to office max for oversize printing.

I can help you size it if you want, I have the software to do that easily, just tell me the size you want it and I can e-mail it to you.

I put min on with double-sided scotch tape.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that looks awesome


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Its pretty cool


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

A true paradise. Pretty neat


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Awesome thanks for posting the beautiful picture I have it saved !


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok... now I need to make it.... MUST MAKE AWESOME TANK!!!


1. Get largeish bowl, kinda flatish. At least 2.5g. 
2.Make paper Mache Cave paint and decorate with fake plants
3. consturct bowl w/ live plants and sand
4. buy fake rock waterfall. attach to cave and bowl.
5. but in betta and enjoy.


MY solution!!!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I would love to see photos when you make it.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Oooh I love it! Reminds me of this fish tank!










more awesome tanks in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg8TQUUETcc


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! That is a real tank? How big is it?


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Atena said:


> Wow! That is a real tank? How big is it?


Yep! They used sand to imitate a waterfall. I'm not sure how big it is. Looks like at least 55 gallons. It was in a contest.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope it won. I would love to see all the entries.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Atena said:


> I hope it won. I would love to see all the entries.


They're in the video I linked! Here it is again  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg8TQUUETcc


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That is very beautiful..thanks for sharing


----------

